# bone cement



## debmorrison (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, 

I am hoping someone can answer a quick question for me, as I am not trained in ASC coding/billing and my manager posed this question to me....

Can implantable bone cement be billed in an ASC?

thanks much!!


----------



## bethh05 (Sep 28, 2010)

You can bill it, there is not a specific HCPCS, I used the L8699. Of course Medicare will not reimburse but some of the commercial carriers will. Some of them may request an invoice.


----------



## ASC CODER (Sep 28, 2010)

Anchor/screw for opposing bone-to-bone or soft tissue-to-bone (implantable)  

  Back  
 Print   Preview  
 Add to My Favorites  | View all  




Effective: 01/01/2004      


Official Notes: 
CMS Device Code Definition - Implantable pins and/or screws that are used to oppose soft tissue-to-bone, tendon-to-bone, or bone-to-bone. Screws oppose tissues via drilling as follows: soft tissue-to-bone, tendon-to-bone, or bone-to-bone fixation. Pins are inserted or drilled into bone, principally with the intent to facilitate stabilization or oppose bone-to-bone. This may include orthopedic plates with accompanying washers and nuts.* This category also applies to synthetic bone substitutes that may be used to fill bony void or gaps (i.e., bone substitute implanted into a bony defect created from trauma or surgery). 



c1713

taken from code correct*


----------

